

Getting feedback for Android app from within the app - varun729

Getting a feedback on Android Market is tough, isn't it. I don't have any strong statistical proof to state it, but don't you find it difficult to review an app? How many times where you using an app, found it interesting but didn't bother to post a review, just because you had to close the app and open Android Market? I know I never gave a review because of this.<p>I made an app, MyCycle (it has nothing to do with the female biological cycle, had I known that google will relate it to this I would have named it differently), which isn't very popular. But I didn't get any useful reviews. Here is a suggestion to Android Market, "Why not allow apps to submit feedback through some API??? Is it that difficult to make a Android Market API?". I don't see a reason why Google has not done it yet. Well, for the time being I just created a website of my own, http://www.droidfeedback.com<p>In case you also feel the same, here are some simple steps you need to get started:<p>1. Login to www.droidfeedback.com<p>2. Register your app<p>3. Add some questions, you want to ask your users<p>4. For your app, download the jar on the website, or grab the code from googlecode link given.<p>Setting up the feedback form is simple, and I feel it is an easy step towards getting some useful feedback. 
If you don't like the website, I sincerely apologize. This is my first web programming experience and I am no designer. I would be moving all the website code on github soon, so anyone interested in making it look good is welcome.<p>Have fun!<p>You can contact me at varun729@gmail.com
======
baconner
Here's how I do it. After a couple weeks of use I explicitly ask my users to
rate the app after they open it, providing a button that jumps directly to the
app on the market. This has worked really well. Checking that users have been
activity using the app for a while weeds out most of the negatives

~~~
varun729
yes this is good if the app is going well. But think about apps, which don't
get too many users, even users who use it once and feel something to report
about it, don't do it because they have to go on the Android Market. If you
want to see how easy the process can be, download the MyCycle app from Android
market, click the Feedback button. The questions you see on the feedback page
can be changed anytime through a website, I don't need to give an update for
the app. What I suggest may not be very intuitive at first, but if you see it
once you will realize how much more beneficial it can be.

MyCycle app may not be of any use for you, you can uninstall it after seeing
this feature, but its a good demo I feel :)

